
Warping (domain distortion) - 6ren
http://www.iquilezles.org/www/articles/warp/warp.htm
======
sodiumphosphate
This website is loaded with impressive content, and it's creator appears to be
a bona fide wizard.

I cannot pass until every page is studied carefully. Thanks a lot.

------
brndnhy
This guy's site is full of fascinating stuff. Check it out.

